# Sugarbush - Mt Ellen Jan 14-15, 2011



## WWF-VT (Jan 16, 2012)

*Date(s) Skied: January 14-15, 2012*

*Resort or Ski Area: Sugarbush – Mt Ellen*

*Conditions: *Powder, packed powder.  Cold ! Around 10 degrees on Saturday, high of 2 degrees on Sunday.

*Trip Report: *The Mad River Valley was fortunate to get anywhere from 9-18 inches of snow from a storm that started on 1/12 and made for a fun Friday night drive on 1/13.   In anticipation of a powder day on the MLK weekend the obvious choice for me to avoid the crowds was to ski Mt Ellen.  Early runs were for the powder hounds and basically every trail on the mountain was open.  My first run was on Tumbler which is one of the many natural snow trails that I enjoy at Mt Ellen.  After a Tumbler warm up I ventured over to the Inverness chair.  Started down Semi Tough and once I saw a few tracks ahead of me I decided to hit Semi Tough Woods.   The snow was great but you still had to ski “lightly” as there is not much density to the current base.

Semi Tough Woods aren’t too steep but you can usually get fresh powder:







Lots of trees – time for some fresh tracks:






Brambles opened Saturday AM.   Here’s a view from the top:






Here’s looking up hill on Brambles.  Gotta love the lack of crowds and great snow at Mt Ellen.  Anyone who complains about crowds on MLK weekend is skiing at the wrong place.






Time for Brambles Woods.  Ski lightly and find your own path – knee to thigh deep!











After lunch I visited another favorite Mt Ellen Trail – Hammerhead






I like that it’s always quitet on Hammerhead – kinda like Castlerock 






This pic doesn’t show that this section is quite steep:





I finished the day with a trip down the top of Bravo to Exterminator.  Cool view of the late day sun and clouds:






Sunday was frigid.  It was 10 below  when I woke up so I went out mid day when the temp was a balmy 2 degrees.  When it’s really cold I like to take a run on Lower FIS.  The run out is a pain but it’s a good cardio work out and warms you.

I can’t believe there is still running water on Southbound:






Southbound comes out here at the intersection of Lower FIS and Spin Out:






Heading down Lower FIS






It was another great weekend to be in the Mad River Valley and ski Mt Ellen.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the Sugarbush stoke, I'll be heading there Monday for the first time. I was hoping to get some fresh while there, doesn't look like that's going to happen, but things should be pretty good for this wacky season. 

I'm going nuts, there was one descent trail at my home hill, it was totally natural snow, it skied great all weekend. They got about six inches Friday, that's all that was on the trail. I think the fact the ground isn't frozen yet made it skiable without a base, zero ice, still soft underneath. Stalks were protruding from the snow by Sunday, there were a few spots scrapped down to earth, no new gouges in my bases. It was great to have an option to the skied off, glazed groomers in the afternoon.

Thanks for the wallpaper, this looks very inviting.


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh man, what I missed!  Have to get up there and ski with you soon.  After your pics, it will always be tracked out.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks nice! I have been aiming to get up there this year and your trip report makes me want to make it up there even more! Any inside tips/tricks for a noob (not skiing ability) up there? It will be a 4 hour drive, but wouldn't mind crashing somewhere the night before for cheap.

Thanks for the pics and report! I did the same with that picture, new desktop background!


----------



## reefer (Jan 17, 2012)

*Nice pics!*

Looking good. Can't wait to get back up there this year.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like you had the place to yourself! Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 17, 2012)

wahoo!  thanks for breaking out the camera!!


----------



## DoubleEject (Jan 17, 2012)

*Awesome!*

Thanks for posting those pics and the great trip report. Great timing and good call! Maybe someday we’ll see you out on those trails now that we know about the stashes and how to work the mountain. I love Sugarbush and don’t get up there enough. Maybe this season will bless me with a trip to the Bush…


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice.  Makes me remember Mount Ellen and all the good times.  Looks like December conditions though.  Hoping for more snow.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 17, 2012)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> It will be a 4 hour drive, but wouldn't mind crashing somewhere the night before for cheap.


Never stayed here myself but have heard good things about the place. It's supposed to be very reasonably priced & is located right near the intersection of the Sugarbush access road & Rt. 100 (http://hosteltevere.com/).

Might hit the Bush this week. I'll be up in that neck of the woods tomorrow thru Fri.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2012)

Check out the Golden Lion and tell them that you are from AZ.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Never stayed here myself but have heard good things about the place. It's supposed to be very reasonably priced & is located right near the intersection of the Sugarbush access road & Rt. 100 (http://hosteltevere.com/).
> 
> Might hit the Bush this week. I'll be up in that neck of the woods tomorrow thru Fri.


I heard great things about that place a lot i wish we have more hostels in new england


----------



## HowieT2 (Jan 17, 2012)

I skied lincoln peak saturday and mt ellen sunday.

there was plenty of fresh at LP.  paradise woods had deep powder but limited base in spots.  still have to be careful of rocks/roots.  paradise, ripcord, lower og, snowball, spring fling, murphy's were all great in the morning.  hiked over to castlerock and skied middle earth to end the day which was sweet.

sunday was freezing at mt ellen so we dipped into exterminator woods and got the blood pumping.  again, powder but tracked out and thin base.  hopped over that stream on southbound and hit lower FIS.  be aware of waterbars on the runout.  did tumbler woods and moose run woods which were great.  fresh powder to be had.  lower fis woods had fresh powder but not enough base for my liking.  finished the day with semi tough and then brambles woods.  the latter also needs some base before I would recommend going in there.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 17, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Check out the Golden Lion and tell them that you are from AZ.



I'm booked for three nights at the Golden Lion, will they give me a discount if I mention AZ?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I'm booked for three nights at the Golden Lion, will they give me a discount if I mention AZ?



they used to but they also use to post and advertise here, which i haven't noticed lately.   last  time i stayed there they asked me where i heard of them, when i said AZ they offered me the discount, i didn't have to ask for it.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 17, 2012)

HowieT2 said:


> sunday was freezing at mt ellen so we dipped into exterminator woods and got the blood pumping.  again, powder but tracked out and thin base.  hopped over that stream on southbound and hit lower FIS.  be aware of waterbars on the runout.  did tumbler woods and moose run woods which were great.  fresh powder to be had.  lower fis woods had fresh powder but not enough base for my liking.  finished the day with semi tough and then brambles woods.  the latter also needs some base before I would recommend going in there.



I'm glad that Sugarbush opens trails with thin cover.  Most regulars know what to expect and don't mind.  We definitely need more snow and base in the woods. That's why I commented that you have to ski "lightly" and as always be on the lookout for potential hazards.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I'm booked for three nights at the Golden Lion, will they give me a discount if I mention AZ?



Doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## FishingEd (Jan 17, 2012)

Great report and pitcures. Heading up on the 2nd wknd of February.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 17, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I'm booked for three nights at the Golden Lion, will they give me a discount if I mention AZ?



Either that or a swift kick in the nutz!


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 17, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Either that or a swift kick in the nutz!



I'll wear a cup when I check in.


----------



## KingM (Jan 17, 2012)

Yup, we still give an AZ discount. Nut-kicks are optional. I usually let Rumble or Paradise do the honors on that score.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 17, 2012)

KingM said:


> Yup, we still give an AZ discount. Nut-kicks are optional. I usually let Rumble or Paradise do the honors on that score.



Thanks KingM, I can't wait. It's been raining all day here in central NY, hope it's snow up top at Sugarbush. Still, I'm sure it will be a big improvement over my local molehill. We deserve an epic Spring for this enduring this crappy start to the season.The pics in this TR sure look Wintery.


----------

